# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Spirit digicam



## Jay Reeves (Jan 26, 2004)

I don't know if this has made the rounds already but here goes.

http://story.news.yahoo.com/news?tmpl=story&cid=96&ncid=753&e=10&u=/space/20040114/sc_space/digitalsecretshowspiritmakesgreatphotos

Amazing what has been accomplished, really.

Jay Reeves


----------



## Wheeler (Feb 8, 2004)

Neat, thanks.

Best wishes,
John Wheeler


----------

